# Breakfast ideas!



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so I go to work eairly in the am and at least 2 times a week stop for breakfast. I hate doing that but I am hypoglycemic and need to eat when I need to eat. Do any of you have good fast breakfast recipies I can try on the fly? Maybe even some ideas I can make on Sunday for the week ? 

Thanks
Pete


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 28, 2012)

I spent MANY years assuming grits were horrible. After you try this, you will realize how wrong I was.

1)In a double boiler put 2 parts milk, 2 parts water, a pinch of salt and 5 pinchs sugar. Cover
2)When butter melts, slowly stir in 1 part white hominy grits. Turn burner to low, cover, set timer for 8 minutes(probably could pull off a shower while waiting)
3)Spoon into a serving bowl. Sprinkle with chopped walnut. Add a tablespoon of butter, and pour Northern Comfort over the top.

This sheetz 'da bomb!

Of couse the obvious thing is fresh fruit. My motto is whatever's in season (cheapest!) Grind with a cup of ice in the blender along with some light cranberry juice and some Greek-style low/no fat yogurt. The only downside is, if your teeth are sensitive to the cold, this will hurt like a bi+ch

But having said all that, every man should have the luxury of stopping for breakfast out at least once or twice a week. The waitress need not be immensly attractive. She does need to get your order right, be friendly. NOT be loud. And of course the food needs to have the right amount of grease and salt to satisfy.


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been experimenting w/breakfast burritos. I scramble eggs w/different ingredients and put them in a warm tortilla shell. I like them and they are fairly quick.

I mostly have oatmeal. I get the quick oats, 1/2 cup oats and 1 cup H20, 60 seconds in the micro and just a little brown sugar to sweeten it up. I add a cut up banana.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 28, 2012)

I eat a peanutbutter crunchy Nature Valley bar every weekday for b'fast, followed by a piece of fruit to tide me over before lunch. Weekends it's cereal one day and out with the Mrs. for a waffle with fruit and whipped cream the other day.

I'm not predictable, I'm "reliable".


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2012)

Iseedeadbtu I love grits so that definitely on the list. Thanks !

Jackstraw I might be completely oatmealed out lol but I like the burrito idea a lot! Thanks

Adios I unfortunately have to eat a meal and can't skip or I start to get tunnel vision and dizzy. Hypo stuff! I like waffles and fruit though maybe I will get some eggos and try that out in the am. Thanks 

 Funny thing the other day I had a red bull which I don't buy but was a gift ! I thought I don't want to waste it soooooo I drank then felt like a ran 10 miles in 1 second haha next thing ya know I was so tired I could hardly stand wayyyyyy to much sugar lol. 

Pete


----------



## begreen (Mar 28, 2012)

We made a Dutch Baby last weekend using apples we froze up last summer. It was yummy.

http://herbivoracious.com/2012/03/dutch-baby-with-sauteed-apples-my-first-video-recipe.html


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh Boy...I smell a ROTW........!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2012)

Beer.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 28, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> Oh Boy...I smell a ROTW........!!


 
No ROTW..I have had an unfortunate turn of events this week....Don't ask..you guyz know I am prone to "mishaps". I will leave it at that...no cookin this week.

Anyways, I always have either a home made soup or a canned low sodium soup with a toasted english muffin with a lil butter for breakfast....I love the Wolfgang Puck Potato soup but I only have it if my blood pressure is under control....


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 28, 2012)

Work days, it's yogurt, fruit, and maybe a granola bar or two. There is no way I could do this job with a full belly, so I snack all day until I'm done. A quick breakfast for me at home is usually my own egg mcmuffin, if I have something to do and don't have time to sit down with the kiddos. Sometimes it's just the english muffin with lots of butter.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> No ROTW..I have had an unfortunate turn of events this week....Don't ask..you guyz know I am prone to "mishaps". I will leave it at that...no cookin this week.
> 
> Anyways, I always have either a home made soup or a canned low sodium soup with a toasted english muffin with a lil butter for breakfast....I love the Wolfgang Puck Potato soup but I only have it if my blood pressure is under control....


 
Ya know Gamma I have never thought of soup  good idea maybe I can come up with a egg bacon soup of some kind  oooo with corn beef hash added mmmmm and just for you BB a Beer lol. Seriously though I like the soup idea a lot Gamma thanks!

Pete


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 28, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ya know Gamma I have never thought of soup  good idea maybe I can come up with a egg bacon soup of some kind  oooo with corn beef hash added mmmmm and just for you BB a Beer lol. Seriously though I like the soup idea a lot Gamma thanks!
> 
> Pete


 I forgot to mention that I scoff down a couple two tree twinkies and or ding dongs about 2 hours afterwards...
Seriously though a good snack for people with your problem is graham crackers with peanut butter....it will give you a lil protein and fill you up...we have it in the office for patients after their stress tests.


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 28, 2012)

I can get up at 4:30 in the morning and work until 7:00 at night and not eat all day. When I get home I will eat for a couple of hours straight and be up at 1:00am raiding the fridge for leftovers or in the cupboard for cookies or crackers or anything that doesn't move!

Gary


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 28, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> I can get up at 4:30 in the morning and work until 7:00 at night and not eat all day. When I get home I will eat for a couple of hours straight and be up at 1:00am raiding the fridge for leftovers or in the cupboard for cookies or crackers or anything that doesn't move!
> 
> Gary


 
O cmon Gary your just shown off now  
I eat so much through the day cuz of my blood sugar issues that we can not keep food in the house at all which drives the wife crazy !!  
The good side of it is I can drink beer all day and not get a beer gut 


Pete


----------



## JustWood (Mar 28, 2012)

Oatmeal can be topped a million different ways. Any kind of fruit, yogurt,jelly/jam , maple syrup, peanut butter, chocolate chips, whip cream, brown sugar, milk, marshmallows, etc, etc. The combinations are endless and quick.


----------



## pen (Mar 28, 2012)

Recipes like these can be altered to suit your taste / what you have on hand, can be baked ahead of time, and slices warm up easily to eat standalone or can be slammed in between toast for something on the run.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/cheesy-sausage-and-egg-bake/51035216-7320-416b-a288-d7cf6a733402?sc=Egg Bake Recipes&term=Egg Bake &itemId=7c4549f3-27a3-45e2-95a1-21ff7e2be390

pen


----------



## lukem (Mar 28, 2012)

Take about 3 tablespoons of peanut butter and put it in a bowl.  Microwave for 30 seconds to get it melty.  Slice a banana up and stir it into the PB.  Glass of skim milk for a chaser. Never gets old.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 29, 2012)

Lox, cream cheese, bagels! Mazeltov!


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not the healthiest breakfast in the world but damn its good.
Chilaquiles. Its a mexican dish, simple to make. Tear up some corn tortillas and fry crispy in a little oil.
Stir in your scrambled eggs, cheese, onion and ham or bacon. Is best smothered with spicy green chili. You can use tobasco or a green salsa.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Mar 29, 2012)

Bagels from anyplace outside the City or the Downstate Counties of NY . . . are not even Bagels

If ya want something different in Oats . . . steel cut

Same as grits recipe, but about 6 times the cook time. And don't add the salt, as this slows the absorption of water into the groats.

EVERYONE -not just diabetics- should eat a good b'fast and a decent snack mid morning. Lunch should be the third meal of the day. The next two meals should each get smaller.

The funniest thing in the world is to hear overweight people explain how they don't eat breakfast.  Duh

But seriously, I have something to look forward to now when I retire.         BEER


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> But seriously, I have something to look forward to now when I retire. BEER


 
Ummm....who says you have to retire.....


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ummm....who says you have to retire.....



I agree Jagsy...


----------



## lukem (Mar 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ummm....who says you have to retire.....


 
Every Labor Day me and a couple buddies go to the NHRA US Nationals. We leave the house about 6, get just outside Indy and grab some breakfast, and are drinking beer in the parking lot by 8:00AM. The best part is, it is considered perfectly normal, if not expected.  If we were drinking beer in a restaurant that early we'd get dirty looks, but passers by hold up their beer and salute us. That's the only day of the year I'm drinking that early, but I'm a firm believer you do NOT need to wait until noon either.


----------



## Jags (Mar 29, 2012)

lukem said:


> Every Labor Day me and a couple buddies go to the NHRA US Nationals. We leave the house about 6, get just outside Indy and grab some breakfast, and are drinking beer in the parking lot by 8:00AM. The best part is, it is considered perfectly normal, if not expected. If we were drinking beer in a restaurant that early we'd get dirty looks, but passers by hold up their beer and salute us. That's the only day of the year I'm drinking that early, but I'm a firm believer you do NOT need to wait until noon either.


 
When on hard core fishing trips, it is not uncommon to hear the first pop top "fizz" while the boat is pulling away from the doc...around 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 29, 2012)

A quick and extremely easy breakfast that is also delicious is to make up some waffles ahead of time. In the morning, put one half in the microwave for 1 1/2 minutes. Then put the waffle in the toaster just long enough to crisp it up. Top this with butter and pure maple syrup! Yummy for the tummy!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> But seriously, I have something to look forward to now when I retire. BEER


 
That is only when you have to go to work. Retired my breakfast every morning takes four minutes to fix. Frozen sausage patty goes into a small Styrofoam bowl and into the microwave for one minute. Three frozen pancakes go into the microwave for one minute while the sausage is being replaced in the bowl by two fresh eggs. Pancakes come out and the eggs, covered with a paper towel, go in for one minute while the pancakes are getting a bath in butter and syrup. Ding.

Pour the OJ and breakfast is ready. Every morning.


----------



## greg13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Have bfunk13 whip you up a Breakfast Pizza


----------



## WES999 (Mar 29, 2012)

Toast a waffle, slice of cheese, slice of ham, top with baked beans.
Quick and easy.


----------



## btuser (Mar 29, 2012)

lukem said:


> Take about 3 tablespoons of peanut butter and put it in a bowl. Microwave for 30 seconds to get it melty. Slice a banana up and stir it into the PB. Glass of skim milk for a chaser. Never gets old.


 
Add some dark chocolate chips and your talking my language


----------



## Dix (Mar 29, 2012)

This is an awesome reheat (good for 2-3 days), and very tasty. I don't recommend it every day, how ever, for obvious reasons to follow 

Paula Dean French Toast Cassarole

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...casserole-with-maple-syrup-recipe2/index.html


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> This is an awesome reheat (good for 2-3 days), and very tasty. I don't recommend it every day, how ever, for obvious reasons to follow
> 
> Paula Dean French Toast Cassarole
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...casserole-with-maple-syrup-recipe2/index.html


Eileen that looks really good thanks!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I agree Jagsy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Too bad you don't live near and I cant ship beer ! I make awesome beer current brew tripple chocolate cream stout mmmmmm good.

Pete


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't want to start a new thread just for this. I am looking for a recipe for what I believe is called German Coleslaw. It's basically coleslaw with vinegar instead of mayo. We used to go a local church dinner and they served it and it was great.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds yummy Pete...

BB...I thought your not supposed to mic syrofoam?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2012)

Jack Straw said:


> I don't want to start a new thread just for this. I am looking for a recipe for what I believe is called German Coleslaw. It's basically coleslaw with vinegar instead of mayo. We used to go a local church dinner and they served it and it was great.



Here ya go this is what I use and it's goooooood lol.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/german-coleslaw/

Pete


----------



## firebroad (Mar 30, 2012)

If you want quick and easy,  Take a bowl and spray with Pam.  Add a beaten egg, you can put some butter in it, or some leftover cooked meat(i'm thinking BACON).  Microwave for one minute,  it will puff up pretty and taste great, no pan to wash no stove to wipe up.  Make sure to mix the egg, or the membrane will cause a food fight in the mic.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> BB...I thought your not supposed to mic syrofoam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
From health.harvard.edu:

"Contrary to popular belief, some Styrofoam and other polystyrene containers can safely be used in the microwave."


----------



## Thistle (Mar 30, 2012)

Dont do this often but this morning stopped at IHOP for a massive Philly Cheesesteak & fries w/ ice tea.That'll hold me until 6PM tonight at least.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Dont do this often but this morning stopped at IHOP for a massive Philly Cheesesteak & fries w/ ice tea.That'll hold me until 6PM tonight at least.




Man I have not been to ihop in years we don't have any near us. The closest one is about 40 miles away but we do have flap jack !

Pete


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 30, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Dont do this often but this morning stopped at IHOP for a massive Philly Cheesesteak & fries w/ ice tea.That'll hold me until 6PM tonight at least.


 
Had Tony whip me up a foot long cheesesteak and a mountain of fries for me and what's her name's lunch today.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 30, 2012)

pen said:


> Recipes like these can be altered to suit your taste / what you have on hand, can be baked ahead of time, and slices warm up easily to eat standalone or can be slammed in between toast for something on the run.
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/cheesy-sausage-and-egg-bake/51035216-7320-416b-a288-d7cf6a733402?sc=Egg Bake Recipes&term=Egg Bake &itemId=7c4549f3-27a3-45e2-95a1-21ff7e2be390
> 
> pen




thats a scream, ive been making a version of this for years! usually egges cheese jowl bacon (dont try it unless you intend to stay with it, havent bought "traditional" bacon since) sausage (extra sage)chopped up bell pepper, diced onion mushrooms (really any combination of meats /veggies works, but here's the secret to my version, peel and coarse grate several potatoes (i use russets) to add a starch as well as a filler to stretch it out but you want to blanch the potatoes (boil water then add shredded potatoes let it return to boil then remove from heat and strain then rinse with cool water  blend it all up with the eggs, toss some panko breadcrumbs on top if ya want a bit of crunch and bake til done in 350 oven


----------



## Thistle (Mar 30, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Here ya go this is what I use and it's goooooood lol.
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/german-coleslaw/
> 
> Pete


 

That sounds awesome.Gonna print that out.Mom makes her coleslaw that's quite similar. Just finely shredded cabbage,bit of apple cider vinegar &  1/2 & 1/2,pinch of sugar & salt,finely chopped green pepper,sometimes a little shredded carrot.Its great with fried chicken,steamed sausages,pork chops,grilled burgers,seafood or chicken breast - just about any meats.I cant stand mayo,on anything.KFC is the only place I'll  eat coleslaw out somewhere,its very similar to what I'm used to fixing.


----------



## jimbom (Mar 31, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> ... good fast breakfast recipies I can try on the fly? Maybe even some ideas I can make on Sunday for the week ?
> 
> Thanks
> Pete


When blueberries are cheap, we buy a case or few and freeze them in freezer bags. Eat frozen in the car. Or throw into oatmeal. Quick defrost and mix with yogurt.

I eat a can of sardines often for breakfast. Did this morning. They do have a little salt added.

Common baking cocoa in coffee or hot water. Fill the cup about 1/3 full then add coffee. Need to keep a spoon and stir while drinking as the cocoa wants to settle. In the car, I just swirl the mug to keep the cocoa in suspension. I like to hit it with a drop of vanilla, peppermint, or cinnamon from day to day. Awesome and sugar free.

For the week, I have made six two egg Spanish omelets using salsa, diced ham, shredded cheddar and ingredients to choice. I spice each a little differently for that morning surprise. We have a little rectangular pan that is the right size for vacuum seal and freeze. Microwave for instant breakfast. Takes very little time as the prep and vacuum steps can take place while one is cooking.

We also seal and freeze crisp waffles if things will be getting hectic next week. The microwave is quick compared to heating up the waffle iron.


----------



## Lousyweather (Mar 31, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Oatmeal can be topped a million different ways. Any kind of fruit, yogurt,jelly/jam , maple syrup, peanut butter, chocolate chips, whip cream, brown sugar, milk, marshmallows, etc, etc. The combinations are endless and quick.


 
kielbasa and spam too?!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 31, 2012)

Pete: to steal an idea from my 3 y/o, she takes sandwich bags and puts cut up fruit and cereal in separate ones to have as snacks as we go about our day. 
can also pre-scramble eggs and put that in the fridge, then just nuke it or pan fry in the morning.
good luck
chuck


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 31, 2012)

have you guys ever tried the spam with bacon?


----------



## pen (Mar 31, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> have you guys ever tried the spam with bacon?


 
I have fried spam in bacon fat, then fried the eggs in said pig renderings and ate the bacon / spam / egg awesomeness between huge biscuits made with,,,,,, (ahh, not so fast) lard. Didn't have any left over cold bacon fat 

Used to do that mornings before a full day of skiing for with the guys. Even those calories didn't make it to dinner.

ETA:  Don't eat like that often at all anymore. Bacon or sausage once per week now. However, I did make fried chicken tonight. First time in a year or more.

pen


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats


pen said:


> I have fried spam in bacon fat, then fried the eggs in said pig renderings and ate the bacon / spam / egg awesomeness between huge biscuits made with,,,,,, (ahh, not so fast) lard. Didn't have any left over cold bacon fat
> 
> Used to do that mornings before a full day of skiing for with the guys. Even those calories didn't make it to dinner.
> 
> pen


 Thats what you call a walking heart-attack if I ever heard it.. LOL


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 31, 2012)

I got all spammed out in the military lol. We ate spam for breakfast dinner and lunch cuz that was all that got shipped to the field by accident. It took two weeks for the mre's to show up! Since then I can't look at spam without wanting to throw up lol. Chuckie I do bag up veggies a lot and take them to snack on. My old neighbor gave me the idea by taking big bags of carrots to work and munching all day on them.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Apr 1, 2012)

i usually keep a few boiled eggs in the fridge (make a few every few days, i'll chop em up and add some hormel bacon bits (not bac-o's) and mix in a little mayo, poke the stuff into a "pita"pocket. quick and out the door, with the pocket its easier to "one hand" while im driving to work.

for lunch same deal but drop the bacon bits and add some tuna fish tuck a little lettuce maybe dice up a little onion . nice thing about the pita pockets , they dont "go soggy" in a ziplock in the fridge as fast as slice bread does


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 5, 2012)

Two eggs scrambled, couple thin cold-cut slices of ham (or whatever), favorite cheese, roll it all up in a 8 inch tortilla wrap.  Presto delicioso breakfast wrap.  Takes about 5-7 min to make and doesn't make too big a mess.  Treat it like a b-fast sandwich, add salt/pepper/ketchup to taste.


----------

